# basic openmosix questions

## lexington

I just got 2.6.11-r11 installed on a poweredge 2850 server that I'm planning on using for an openmosix cluster (as the master node...I definitely want this machine to be doing computations as its faster than any of our nodes).  From what I've been reading I'll need to be running the 2.4.30 patched by gentoo openmosix kernel on the master node.  Just wondering if there's anyway to do this without just wiping my 2.6.11-r11 install (mostly because i spent much time configuring the kernel for my hardware).  It doesn't seem likely since you set your profile up for either 2.4 or 2.6 during a stage1 install but I figured I'd ask just to be sure.  

I've also seen a few posts where people had a 2.6openmosix kernel...wondering if this is really so and where/how to get it?  Thanks for taking the time.

----------

## amne

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## geforce

Update your portage.  The new ebuilds arrived..  It's still masked by ~x86 but i'm going to try it anyway since I have too much trouble with 2.4 kernels on my dual-xeons with sata  :Razz: 

----------

## dundas

So if anyone succeeded, please let all of us know, thank you sir!

----------

## dundas

[Q1]

well, now I got both nodes of openmosix running, and throught the openmosix view, I rarely see any distributed events happening, since pretty individual load is not affecting the other machine's, so I wonder, is it something like distcc that only the load on one reaches a certain level and then the load will be relaly sent to the other.....

[Q2]

sh: rsh: command not found

always presents when I try to adjust configuration in openmosixview

----------

## geforce

[Q1]

well, now I got both nodes of openmosix running, and throught the openmosix view, I rarely see any distributed events happening, since pretty individual load is not affecting the other machine's, so I wonder, is it something like distcc that only the load on one reaches a certain level and then the load will be relaly sent to the other.....

[A1]  You should double-check the configs or simply post it here so we can check.

[Q2]

sh: rsh: command not found

always presents when I try to adjust configuration in openmosixview

[A2] Isn't RSH a kind of unix shell ?  Try to emerge it (maybe it's in portage)  emerge -s rsh, if it exists: emerge rsh

Phil

----------

## dundas

Thank you very much geforce, it's hard to get help on this topic recently, but thank you indeed!

 *geforce wrote:*   

> [Q1]
> 
> well, now I got both nodes of openmosix running, and throught the openmosix view, I rarely see any distributed events happening, since pretty individual load is not affecting the other machine's, so I wonder, is it something like distcc that only the load on one reaches a certain level and then the load will be relaly sent to the other.....
> 
> [A1]  You should double-check the configs or simply post it here so we can check.
> ...

 

[Feedback 1]

my .config is in the next reply, if this is what u want sir.

[Feedback 2]

I couldn't find rsh in the portage, but this one, is it the one you wanted?

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-misc/netkit-rsh

----------

## dundas

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# openMosix

#

CONFIG_MOSIX=y

# CONFIG_MOSIX_TOPOLOGY is not set

CONFIG_MOSIX_SECUREPORTS=y

CONFIG_MOSIX_DISCLOSURE=1

# CONFIG_MOSIX_PIPE_EXCEPTIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MOSIX_NO_OOM is not set

# CONFIG_MOSIX_EXT_LOCALTIME is not set

CONFIG_SHM=y

CONFIG_SHM_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_SHM_DEBUG=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHIO is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_X86_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_PHPRM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=y

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

CONFIG_I810_TCO=y

# CONFIG_MIXCOMWD is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_WDT is not set

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_SMB_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IT8181 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811HS=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y
```

----------

## geforce

 *dundas wrote:*   

> Thank you very much geforce, it's hard to get help on this topic recently, but thank you indeed!
> 
> I couldn't find rsh in the portage, but this one, is it the one you wanted?
> 
> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-misc/netkit-rsh

 

Yup, I think it's this shell make the load management on the other nodes possible... I think emerge this may solve your problem 

Phil

----------

## dundas

thx, I'll let u know the results as soon as I get back to city.

----------

## lexington

You can emerge rsh but its more secure to use SSH just from reading around.  In order for this to work (ie be able to slide the speed bars, enable/disable settings, etc) you must have ssh set up so that you can connect to each machine without a password.  The best way to do this is to use ssh-installkeys, executed on each individual node.  The syntax goes:

```

ssh-installkeys username@masternode

```

You will then be asked for the password for user@masternode.  Once this is entered, ssh will install the keys, set appropriate permissions and add entries for the node in the master user's ~/.ssh directory.  Once ssh-installkeys finishes, hop on the masternode/server and try to ssh into the node (ie ssh node001).  You should be asked to accept the key and then automatically be at a command prompt logged in as user@node001.  From there on out you should only have to enter: ssh node001 to login to the node remotely.  

Once this has been done for each node you should be able to select the ssh option in openmosixview and configure your cluster without error.  Hope this helps.

----------

## dundas

[EDIT]

the following prob has been transfered to this new thread to keep it clean, thx.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2630347.html#2630347

[ABOVE IS SOLVED]click the link above to view the solution to my prob.

I'm trying to test my original stuff, however, on both of my openmosix kernel nodes, I received the following FATAL error

```
starting MigSharedemD

FATAL: kernel too old

Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!
```

and just hang.

(They used to work without problem in the booting process)

all I've done in the modifications (while booted from kernel 2.6.12-r3 from the same machines) is just adding

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES="sandbox fixpackages..."
> 
> USE="gnome gtk howl ntpl ntplonly...."

 

and just re-emerged libc and minor stuff.....so weird, is it because ntpl messed up 2.4 openmosix kernel? [ANSWER:YES]

----------

## dundas

 *lexington wrote:*   

> You can emerge rsh but its more secure to use SSH just from reading around.  In order for this to work (ie be able to slide the speed bars, enable/disable settings, etc) you must have ssh set up so that you can connect to each machine without a password.  The best way to do this is to use ssh-installkeys, executed on each individual node.  The syntax goes:
> 
> ```
> 
> ssh-installkeys username@masternode
> ...

 

Hi man, thx for that, however ssh-installkeys is hard masked, so I used another way which pretty much did the same thing I guess, there is the method:

http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152

and now I can ssh to any of my nodes without password, however I face some problem using openmosixview

details plz refer to here

http://hototo.smsu.edu/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=17#17

also each time I /etc/init.d/openmosix start, I got this message on both my master node and slave node:

```
All remote processes were expelled and no further remote processes accepted. 
```

----------

## dundas

*bump*

so still, anyone got any suggestions towards this issue?

http://hototo.smsu.edu/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=17&sid=a013dc2acb0b2afc868f899759cd310c#17

thx

----------

## lexington

dundas:

sorry I haven't gotten back to you, I haven't been at my computer for a few days.  About your problem:

The openmosixview program should be ran by a user OTHER than root (meaning do not run openmosixview as root.....ever) who has the passwordless ssh-keys installed for their account.  

So if you installed the passwordless keys for say dundas@masternode then you should run the openmosixview as dundas@masternode.  

***Also, you should run ssh-installkeys on the masternode for  say dundas@masternode again.  I know this seems odd since you're running the program on the masternode but to openmosixview it connects to ALL nodes the same:  through SSH.  So you'll need to setup a passwordless ssh connection from the masternode TO the masternode.  

As far as enabling/disabling the openmosix kernel extensions on the nodes:  This is a bit of a catch 22.  You must be root to run init scripts, always...unless you setup a user group with the correct permissions and add yourself...which to me is a security risk but it can still be done.  The only problem is openmosixview connects through SSH as the user who runs the program on the masternode (ie someone OTHER than root).  Since you're not supposed to run it as root, this functionality is out of the window for now (unless you go with that user group idea using sudo or the likes).  To me this wasn't a big sacrifice since its actually even easier to ssh into the nodes and enable/disable/shutdown things.  

Hopefully this clears up some confusion.

----------

## dundas

cool, that's exactly the answer I'm looking for, thx a lot, my detailed reply is on your forum now.

talk 2 you later man.

----------

